# Handbrake..does yours hold?



## davec (Jan 10, 2006)

My 2002 di sport's hanbrake leaves a bit to be desired, despite numerous visits to the dealers it struggles to hold the weight of the Xty on a gradient and is scary when trying to hold a horsebox with horse. 

Is anyone else less than impressed with theirs and has anyone done anything about it? I'm open to suggestions (land anchor attached to towbar??)


----------



## bpeers (Dec 14, 2005)

*Handbrake*

Have had the same concerns with the handbrake although I've never had to rely on it to prevent a horse trailer from dragging the whole rig backwards down a hill. The only thing that needed fixing on the very first maintenance check (6000Kms) was to tighten the handbrake cable. Service guy said it should only take 6 audible clicks to apply enough tension to hold the vehicle. This will be a necessary adjustment again at the next servicing I suspect. Don't know if this is a widespread issue or what to do about it.


----------



## Oreo (Nov 5, 2004)

I have had my hand brake adjusted once. Can't say I have ever had a problem with it not holding though. I got mine adjusted because it was clicking about 9 or 10 times before it held. Essentially a routine maintenance item.

Greg


----------



## Lukasz (Oct 14, 2004)

I'm not sure if this can be considered thread hijacking, but speaking of the handbrake being loose, is there just the one way of improving the situation by actually adjusting the screw behind the caliper, or is there another way to tighten the cable?
I can't seem to find info on this anywhere.

Thanks,
Lukasz


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

I am having the same problem with mine. I have to pull it all the way up to get it to hold. I have a service appointment tomorow, thanks for reminding me.


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

All Nissans w/hand e-brake got an adjuster below the handle, I suppose this one is the same.


----------



## Lukasz (Oct 14, 2004)

manuelga said:


> All Nissans w/hand e-brake got an adjuster below the handle, I suppose this one is the same.


Thanks for the input manuelga. Any clues as to where this adjuster might be located exactly? I looked under the e-brake, and only went as far as snapping-out that little plastic panel under the break to find something like an airbag control module, but could not see the adjuster.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

The h/brake adjuster is directly under the handle itself and I think you will need to use an Allen-key to do the adjustment.

Word of warning though. Do NOT tighten the adjustment too much, as it will cause brake shudder while in motion and the rear brake pads may lock-up if the hand brake cable is tightened to the extreme.

As long as you get 5-6 clicks on the hand brake handle before full lock-up, then this is the standard and the way it should work.

Anything less than the above number of clicks means you have tightened the cable too much!

The other adjustment point is on the driver's side rear wheel, on the brake drum itself. This is one is better left alone or have the dealer adjust it accordingly.


----------



## davec (Jan 10, 2006)

Where do you access it from, under the vehicle, inside the handbrake housing?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

davec said:


> Where do you access it from, under the vehicle, inside the handbrake housing?


It's inside the car, straight under the handbrake handle itself. I will take photos tonight and show you. (morning hear now and going to work)


----------



## davec (Jan 10, 2006)

aussietrail said:


> It's inside the car, straight under the handbrake handle itself. I will take photos tonight and show you. (morning hear now and going to work)



Thats very kind of you, I'm just putting the kids to bed having done a days work.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*H/B Adjustment*

OK Dave,

Am still at work, but I have the service manual here handy with me 

So, I thought I will post a more detailed illustration of the h/b adjustment than just photos of the adjutsing bolt 





Hope this helps.

Basically there is a small cover which you need to take-off under the h/b handle to gain access to the adjustment bolt.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

just my 2 cents:

Before toying around with the handbrake lever you first have to adjust the rear pad clearance (wear compensation)... you may not have to adjust the lever at all.


----------



## Ryan_U (Apr 29, 2005)

I second what Valboo said. Adjust the brake pad wear thing-of-a-jig. I'll be doing that on sunday and I'll take pictures...


----------



## Lukasz (Oct 14, 2004)

I actually looked at it last weekend.
Despite the instructions posted, I was unable to find that adjustment screw, or even the plastic part that's supposed to cover it. I did find the wear adjustment screw, but got scared off form adjusting it because I saw the white "seal" on the screw, and I suddenly got the fear I'll mess something up.


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

just go to the dealership to get it fixed. I just did and mine now holds after 4 or 5 clicks. The only thing they can't figure out is a squealing drivers window. Every time it goes up or down it drives me nuts.


----------



## X-Traction (Dec 21, 2004)

Our '91 Pathfinder SE had rear disc brakes, which I believe the X-Trail has. Rather than implement a parking brake on the rear discs, the Pathfinder's rear hubs had small drum brakes built into them for use as parking brakes. This arrangement never seemed as secure as using full-size drum brakes for the parking brake.

What arrangement does the X-Trail use?


----------



## Lukasz (Oct 14, 2004)

ERBell: You're right about going to the dealer, but my one-year adjustment warranty is long over, and I'm expecting they'll want too much to have it done. Mine's not all that bad, 6 clicks and it "seems" to hold, but I just loved it how when new, you had to click 3-4 times and it just seemed more secure, and it never rolled. I'll ask the dealer about it next time I'm there though. 
For now, I'm more worried about having the dealer show me that the threads aren't stripped on my oil pan. When I wanted to change the oil myself for the first time, the plug didn't want to budge, it seemed as though someone took an impact wrench to it  

X-Traction: The x-trail has the same sort of arrangement as you just described your Pathy as having for the rear parking brake.


----------



## mike dockal (Dec 20, 2004)

My e-brake sucks. I had it adjusted once but it only helped for couple of weeks


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

Same problem here. I just pull it extra hard when parked on an incline. That certainly works.


----------



## LEONGSTER (Apr 9, 2006)

ERBell said:


> just go to the dealership to get it fixed. I just did and mine now holds after 4 or 5 clicks. The only thing they can't figure out is a squealing drivers window. Every time it goes up or down it drives me nuts.



You can try spraying some silicon into the vertical window guides - It goes on wet but dries out and lasts quite awhile.


----------



## REAM1 (May 25, 2006)

I find that the handle ha a lot of play before I can actually engage my parking brake.


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

We have a fairly steep drive, downward sloping. My wife can't use the handbrake as it's rubbish. She has to leave it in gear. She hasn't got the strength to release it when I have parked the car on the drive. I have to do it for her. If I'm out, she can't drive the car. That really sucks!!


----------



## drtdvl (May 29, 2006)

*Hand Brake (con't...)*

My X-Trail is just about 1 week old and I decided to try out my handbrake based on the previous discussions. I have a 2006 SE AWD with automatic transmission and when I am parked on my driveway (slight incline), with the transmission in Reverse/Drive, the hand brake does not hold. This is with the hand brake fully extended (I think 6 clicks).

When it is in neutral, the car moves about an inch (back down the driveway) but comes to a stop.

Is this normal or should this be addressed at the next dealer visit?


----------



## iXi Germany (Jun 6, 2006)

I git mine adjusted twice ! he's about 3 years now and he's got to hold a camper on the hook if neccessary.

-Bjoern


----------



## iXi Germany (Jun 6, 2006)

@ drtdvl

That your car stops when you got the "park position" is normal and has NOTHING to do with your handbrake itself.
You should get it adjusted.................no big deal.

greetz
Bjoern


----------

